# Making syringe electrolytes?



## TheOtherHorse (Aug 5, 2012)

I have always just added electrolyte powder to my horse's grain. However, she is a picky eater when stressed, and we are training/competing alone more this year (she is herd sour and stressed when alone), so I am finding that she isn't eating her mash with elytes added now. She eats fine without any elytes added. So I'm thinking I'll have to start syringing electrolytes now. 

*What do you mix your powder electrolytes with? 

What size syringe? 60cc?

How frequently and when do you dose?

Do you 'chase' with something? I was thinking about Pro CMC or Nutrient Buffer...?*

I am still a newbie, doing LDs currently, but thinking about doing a 50 later this year if all goes well... I realize many might not need electrolytes for LDs, but my horse sweats a lot, so I do definitely want her getting them.

Thanks!


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

I dissolved Apple-a-day in apple juice (a little warm is better), put it in a 60 cc, and shoot her up. :wink:

I dose in the morning, about 30 minutes before I mount up. Right after she eats. I try not to 'lyte on an empty stomach. I give one ounce for every 10 miles I'm riding, as a rule of thumb. (This rule is adjusted based on temperature/pace/humidity.) I don't chase with anything, personally.

Sometimes I'll give an extra ounce after the morning loop if necessary, but I don't usually need to. Different horses are different. You gotta find what works.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

most endurance folks, use generic Tums tablets crushed up as a buffer for the added calcium, and after you syringe, suck some water into the syringe, and squirt that in to flush out the mouth. BCAA's and probios blends are also common. I prefer the syringe as well . As I can basically just force feed it and dont have to play games with wondering about feed.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

I mix Maalox, applesauce, and electrolyte powder in bowl or bucket, and load onto a 60cc syrynge. If I have time, I do this at home, and store in the cooler. You could also put the in a Zip-Loc bag, and cut the corner off to load the syringe. Sometimes, I had to trim the tip od the syringe to get the sauce to come out.

FWIW....I rode in Texas, we used a LOT of electrolytes!!

Nancy


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

While I use Lyte-now for Dream, the boys get Enduramax powder mixed in ProCMC as a buffer, dosed with a 60cc syringe.

I generally hit with a dose the night before the race, the morning of, at each hold, and then at least once, sometimes twice after the race (depends on temperature and how the horse has been doing all day).


----------



## TheOtherHorse (Aug 5, 2012)

*another question...*

Thanks. 

Last year we trained/competed with a buddy, but they aren't dong endurance this year, so we are on our own. I think it is good for my herd sour horse to learn to be more independent, but it sure does add more challenges to work through.

The other issue is that my normally good drinker doesn't drink well when stressed (or alone)... I'm hoping that will improve on its own with time and experience, but I am a bit worried about that. At rides (stressed) she is the type to not drink at all for the first loop, then start drinking well at the hold.

*Do you wait to dose elytes until after they are drinking well, or just give it that morning whether they are drinking or not?*


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

I would give a dose before the ride(after eating- specially if it was a soaked BP breakfast), then wait until after a drink. But if it is not hot and humid, you may not need that much. 

I just noticed your line....are you going to Chicken Chase?

Nancy


----------



## TheOtherHorse (Aug 5, 2012)

greentree said:


> I just noticed your line....are you going to Chicken Chase?
> 
> Nancy


I don't think so... I would love to, but budget constraints makes it either or between that and Maumee Valley, which I chose since I've never ridden there. I do love the trails at Deam Lake/Clark State, and day ride there frequently. I see you're from KY too... which part? Are you going to Maumee Valley in May?


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Is that the ride the first weekend of May? I cannot decide between that or a driving event...and it is DH's birthday that weekend, and he kind of wants to do the driving deal.

We live near Bowling Green. Haven't been here a full year yet, so I do not know a lot about the rides. I have a really nice neighbor who also does endurance, so we go to Mammoth cave to train. I really have not done too much, with getting everything settled here.

Nancy


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

TheOtherHorse said:


> *Do you wait to dose elytes until after they are drinking well, or just give it that morning whether they are drinking or not?*


On race day, they get a dose in the morning (after breakfast but before tacking up) regardless. At holds, I give it a few minutes before the hold ends.


----------



## TheOtherHorse (Aug 5, 2012)

Thanks for all the great info. I've got some stuff to try out. Now to get my nervous horse to relax alone!



greentree said:


> Is that the ride the first weekend of May? I cannot decide between that or a driving event...and it is DH's birthday that weekend, and he kind of wants to do the driving deal.
> 
> We live near Bowling Green. Haven't been here a full year yet, so I do not know a lot about the rides. I have a really nice neighbor who also does endurance, so we go to Mammoth cave to train. I really have not done too much, with getting everything settled here.
> 
> Nancy


Maumee Valley is 5/17-5/18, at Midwest Trail Ride in Indiana. I've never been there, but lots of people talk about how nice the trails are. 

Hope to see you at a ride sometime!


----------



## kolko (Jun 21, 2013)

I mix my lytes with apple sauce. I like the thickness of it b/c it's harder to spit out. 

I use old wormer syringes so I don't know what size.

I only dose at a vet check, right before we leave. I do it after the bit is put back in her mouth. I do not dose the week before, the night before, the morning of. I overlyted my previous horse once. Never again. My horse has had no issues dosing the way I do. We compete in CA where it got 100 on our May ride.

No chasing. The leftover lytes in their mouth make them thirsty so it encourages them to drink ASAP.


----------

